# Acople de motores



## ZOH (Feb 22, 2007)

Espero que alguien me pueda colaborar. Necesito construir varios pototipods de robot, y dado el costo de los servomotores, decidi usar motores dc pequeños y acoplarlos directamente a las llantas. Mi problema es que necesitan mucha corriente para funcionar. Si alguien conoce una tecnica de control mas avanzada para obtener torque sin disipar tanta potencia se lo agradeceria. No se si exista un diseño de servos que podamos montar con un motor dc. gracias


----------



## heli (Feb 22, 2007)

Los motores de CC a bajas revoluciones y mucho par consumen una barbaridad, se recalentarán y se estropearán los bobinador o las escobillas. Es mejor hacerlos funcionar al régimen de RPM que recomienda el fabricante. No hay forma de bajar la corriente.
Usa las reductoras adecuadas. Una forma sencilla y barata de hacer reductoras es con poleas y gomas de vídeo, que se pueden encontrar en las tiendas de repuestos de aparatos electrónicos. Otra es usar reductores de la mecánica de los vídeos, son componentes baratos y fiables, fáciles de conseguir.


----------

